# Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen



## the doctor (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Lepo und ich machten uns Samstag morgen um 7.15Uhr auf dem Weg zum Grenzübergang Aachen/Holland, wo wir uns mit Krauthi und Krauthis7 verabredet haben....
Ca. 8.30Uhr kamen wir dannam Campingplatz an und begrüssten schonmal Switti mit seinem Vater, der schon ab 3.30Uhr dort war:q Er wollte Köfis fangen:q 
Nach und nach trudelten dann auch die anderen ein und dann wurden die Boote ins Wasser gelassen..
Ich war beim Lepo auf dem Boot.....
Wir hatten leider nur einen E-Motor und wurden so stark von dem Wind abgetrieben, so dass Frank(Krauthi) uns bis zur Slippstelle abschleppen musste um uns dort einen Benzinmotor zu leihen.
Dann gings nach dem Zelteaufbauen weiter....
Mittlerweile hatten schon einige von uns Fischkontakt....Unser Boot leider noch nicht.
Zum Nachmittag hin habe ich mir mal eine Cicade drangehängt und prompt biss ein Barsch, aber er ging mir leider mittels auschlitzen bei der Landung ab..Ich schätze ihn auf 40cm.
Frank konnte einen schönen Hecht landen!!!!!!!!!!!
Kurz bevor wir dann zum Abend anlegen wollten ließ ich nochmal einen schwarz/ Weissen Kopyto vor der Hafeneinfahrt über den Grund schleifen.Im Abstand von 5min. hatte ich dann ebenfalls noch 2 ordentliche Barsche (ca.40cm u. 42cm)
Zum Abend hin lissen wir uns dann auf dem Zeltplatz nieder, erzählten, grillten und tranken:m ...Ein paar hatten noch die Ruten mit Köderfisch bestückt und in der Maas, die direkt hinter uns lag geangelt....Gefangen hat nur Krauthis 7, einen kleinen Zander, aber immer hin!#6 
Um etwa 24 Uhr ging es dann ins Zelt, um ,um 5Uhr wieder aufzustehen:m 
Nach einer Tasse Kaffee gings dann natürlich weiter und ich durfte dieses Mal die Gebrüder Krauthausen begleiten....Um 6Uhr durfte ich dann endlich meinen Zander in der Hand halten#6 ...Das wars dann leider auch vorerst.
Wir schleppten auf der Maas, über den ganzen Oolerplaas, aber es ging nichts!
Zum Nachmittag hin fing Krauthi dann noch einen super Zander, etwa 20m neben meinem Fangplatz#6 
Tja...und um 14Uhr ging es dann heute Mittag nach Hause

Es war ein suuuuuuuuper Wochenende Jungens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leider bin ich zu Müde, den Bericht ausführlicher zu schreiben!|uhoh: 
und ich schaukel noch ein wenig:q

1. Die Boote
2. Beim Abschleppen
3. Lepo unsere Partymaus:m


----------



## the doctor (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Ich mit den 2 Barschen
und Krauthi mitten im Drill


----------



## the doctor (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Zander von Krauthi
Krauthi mit Zander
Krauthi......ohne Worte....:m


----------



## the doctor (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Krauthis7 (Rolf)


----------



## Forellenudo (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Klasse Männers,toller Bericht und klasse Bilder,hauptsache es hat spass gemacht,und da bin ich mir sicher #6  #6


----------



## Lachsy (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

tolle bilder, naja nur das wetter hätte wohl etwas besser sein können oder ?
hauptsache ihr hattet spaß, und habt mir ein paar zander dringelassen  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> tolle bilder, naja nur das wetter hätte wohl etwas besser sein können oder ?
> hauptsache ihr hattet spaß, und habt mir ein paar zander dringelassen :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy


paar Zander??????? fast alle:q ......die wollten einfach nicht im Boot bleiben:m 
Ja...es war wirklich viel Wind und nirgens waren Fische zu finden...


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> tolle bilder, naja nur das wetter hätte wohl etwas besser sein können oder ?
> hauptsache ihr hattet spaß, und habt mir ein paar zander dringelassen :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
...joa Samstagmorgen ging es eigendlich mit dem Wind aber als wir mittags wieder zurück zum Campingplatz wollten da hat der Wind uns wahrhaftig wech gefegt . Aber dank Frank und Rolf wurden wir dann sicher wieder zurück zum Hafen geschleppt #6 danke nochmals für die Sofortmaßnahme  . Nachmittags haben wir uns dann nen Benziner Ab geliehen und dann ging es auch bei uns wieder vorwärts :q


----------



## krauthi (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/angeln.html

ich schmeiß mal die bilder meines bruders hier  hin

so jungs ein´s vorab   es hat tieriisch viel spaß gemacht   und  meinen bericht werde ich dan  später ausführlich machen


----------



## Wedaufischer (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Vorab, wie immer..., nee..!

Wirklich toll, dass Alles noch gut geklappt hat und ihr viel Spaß hattet. Hatte mir schon Gedanken gemacht, wegen dem starken Wind etc.. Petri zu den Fängen und jetzt...,  ...schöne Bilder und toller Bericht und klasse Kameradschaft..., wenn ich so an die Abschleppaktion denke. #6


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

erst mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle die mit dabei gewesen sind weil ohne solche jungs kann ein solch tolles treffen nicht stattfinden#6 

wie the doc schon erwähnte verlief am anfang alles wie geplant und ich beginne mal mit meinem bericht so mitten drinn

nach der begrüßung und dem einslippen fingen wir an mit 5 booten die suiderplassen und nordplassen abzufischen aber leider zu diesem zetpunkt noch ohne jeglichen fischkontakt und bei dem extremen wind der dan aufzog machte ich mir riesige sorgen um die anderen teilnehmer und so kahm was kommen musste mr.lepo und the doctor kahmen mit ihren boot nicht mehr gegen den wind an und wurden regelrecht weggefegt also hieß es retten was zu retten wahr wobei einige wellen wirklich schon über die boardwand gingen kahmen wir dan aber am hafen an und mr.lepo besorgte sich dan nach unserem mittagslunch erst mal einen außenborder 
nach dem wir dan unseren zeltebiwag aufgebaut hatten sind wir dan wieder zurück auf´s wasser 
jeder versuchte sein glück wo anders und es wurde dan auch fisch gefangen 
ich hatte das glück im schlepp einen schönen hecht ( ca 80 cm ) zu verhaften  der mir aber beim lösen den die hand verletze  ich hatte eine spinnstange montiert und genau die ratschte mir durch die hand als der hecht mal mit seinem kopf um sich schlug
naja hauptsache der hecht ging unbeschadet wieder zurück in sein element 
nachdem wir dan etwas die maas raufgeschleppt hatten hatte mein bruder dan einen biss genau auf höhe unserer zelte .lucio mo jones und rotauge die zu diesem zeitpunkt an land wahren hatten auch in dem bereich die grundrute draußen liegen und genau zu dem zeitpunkt als mein bruder anfing zu drillen hatte lucio auch einen biss den rest könnt ihr euch ja denke die zwei haben sich gegenseitig gefangen und das wahr ein toller drill mein bruder wollte seinen fang natürlich auch fotografieren aber lucio weigerte sich quer auf den armen meines bruders stillzuhalten    
so gegen 20,30 uhr machten wir dan die boote nachtklar und begaben uns ans grillen was uns aber dan leider durch heftigen regen mächtig versaut wurde unter schirmen wurde aber trotzdem versucht zu grillen und es klappte auch soweit das jeder was warmes gegessen hatte nur leider wars das dan mit dem gemütlichen teil weil alles klamm und nass gewesen ist 
gerd versuchte noch den abend etwas aufzuheitern indem man ihm nur ein stichwort gab und der direkt einen witz auf vorrat hatte 
die grundruten verweilten indessen weiterhin in der maas und der einzigste der was aus der kinderstube fangen durfte war mein bruder krautis 7 ein kleiner zander hat sich seinen köfi schmecken lassen 
als wir uns dan so gegen 24 uhr in die zelte zurück zogen hörte man nur noch das sägen der baumfäller im wald:q 

5 uhr wars als wir so langsam wieder aus dem zelten kahmen und nach einem kurzen frühstück gings dan auch wieder direkt auf´s wasser 
da das boot vom mr lepo nun nicht mehr seetauglich wahr ( voll mit wasser ) ist the doctor dan bei mir mitgefahren und fing dan auch direkt einen schönen zander#6 
wir versuchten es dan noch in der maas und im oolderplaas aber nichts ging 
also wieder zurück zum suiderplaas und dort fing ich dan noch einen schönen zander ( ca 65-70 cm )dem ich dann Svitti übergab da er seiner frau versprochen hat einen zander mit zu bringen 

er fing zwar auch selber einen aber der wahr so winzig ( 2 cm ) das er vom haken regelrecht durchfleischt worden ist  
vertikal und gerd verabschiedeten sich dan so gegen 12 uhr und wir sind dan noch mal für zwei stunden rausgefahren aber so gegen 14 uhr wahr dan für uns auch sabbat und es hieß nun ausslippen und verpacken 

leider konnten wir uns von lucio mo jones und rotauge nicht mehr verabschieden da sie noch auf den maasplassen rumfischten und wir sie nicht mehr gefunden hatten ( jungs ich hoffe ihr seit gut wieder an land gekommen ) #h 


die rückfahrt verlief ganz ruhig und normal und so konnten wir dan so gegen 15,30 wieder mein boot in die garage verstauen 

noch mal vielen dank #6 an alle teilnehmer und ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes jahr an gleicher stelle mit hoffentlich besserem wetter wieder #h 

gruß Krauthi#h


----------



## Rotauge (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war ja schon auf vielen Treffen, aber dieses Treffen wird noch lange in meiner Erinnerung sein.

Am Samstag kam ich noch pünktlich in Roermond an, als dann meine Mitangler mojones und lucio da waren, war der Seebär verschwunden, bei dem wir uns das Boot leihen wollten. Also verzögerte sich unsere Bootsfahrt etwas. Als wir es dann schließlich geschafft hatten, machten wir Bekanntschaft mit dem recht rüpelhaften Roermonder Wind, der unserem ehemaligen Ruderboot doch sehr zusetzte. So blieben wir nachmittags, nach dem wir unser Zelt aufgebaut hatten, erst mal an Land, um den Fischen in der Maas nach zu stellen 

Gegen 18 Uhr ließ der Wind wieder nach und wir setzten unser Bootabenteuer fort. Nach dem ich einen kräftigen Zupfer an meiner Sportexrute verspürte fing das Kribbeln doch an. Schließlich fiel mir auf, das das Schwanzende meines 15 cm langen Gummifisches ab war. Also den nächsten dran und weiter ausprobiert, bis ich dann meinen ersten Zander überhaupt im Boot hatte. Das war echt klasse.
lucio konnte noch einen schönen Barsch verhaften und mojones schaute etwas trübe aus 

An dieser Stelle muss ich mal sagen, wir waren schon eine lustige Truppe. Ich muss heute noch schmunzeln.

Am nächsten Morgen um 06:30 saßen wir wieder in unserem Boot und konnten Dank unseres Leihecholotes die Zander in Angst und Schrecken versetzen  |supergri 
Letzten Endes hatte ich wieder das Anfängerglück auf meiner Seite, ich fing mit einem Mann's Wobbler wieder einen Zander, wobei lucio den Drill übernommen hatte, da ich zu der Zeit mit dem Echolot bzw. mit der Geberstange zu kämpfen hatte. 

Wie immer funktionierte unsere Teamarbeit hervorragend.

Auch das gemütliche Zusammensein beim Wolkenbruch unterm Angelschirm war unvergesslich.

Hier noch einmal mein Lob an die Organisatoren und auch viele Grüsse an alle Teilnehmer.

mojones schickt mir noch ein Bilder zu, die ich dann hier einstellen werde.


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

und micha was sagste jetzt zu dem gewässer in Roermond? 
war doch vom vorteil dir die papiere für da zu besorgen oder nicht ?

der vorteil mit dem wetter war doch, das nicht soviele Segelboote unterwegs waren , auch wenn es etwas geschaukelt hat auf dem boot  :q 

schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. :c 

aber ich hoffe das ich frank und Rolf öfters beim schlippen oder auf den seen erwische . Auch mit sohnemann dem die augen zugehalten wurde, im Ooelderplassen  :q 

ich freu mich schon wieder drauf hochzufahren  #6 um eure nicht gefangenen Zander zu erwischen  |rolleyes 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rotauge (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Großer Vorteil Lachsy  Wasser ohne Ende. 

Ach ja, wer nach den Sommerferien mal einen Platz in seinem Boot frei hat, denkt an mich 

Bin gerne nochmal mit dabei  #6


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

So ich habe die bilder mal erweitert inkl.bericht ,#6 

:m #h #6 |bla: :q  


http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/angeln.html


----------



## mo jones (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

mahlzeit zusammen,
erst mal ein riesen "Dankeschön" an frank für die tolle orga und an die andern boardies, so lustig war es lange nicht mehr als schneider nach hause zu kommen. 
ich hab immer noch ein :q im gesicht wenn ich an die tollen witze vom gerd denke. ich sag nur "holzbein" #r 
ausser das lucio und ich etwas zu spät in roermond antrafen, weil ich kurzfristig mein klamotten von sommermode auf wintermode um packen musste gibt es nicht viel zu berichten, was micha noch nicht erwähnt hat. ein kleine sache hat er aber vergessen, er wußte auch nichts davon, ich hatte ein kleinen zettel an meinen haken befestigt auf dem stand " bitte beim michael anbeißen !!! " #6
also als ergebnis der ganzen aktion kann ich nur sagen "immer wieder, noch einmal ! " 
tolles treffen, mit super boardies 

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

vielen dank jungs


wir können ja mal festhalten so ein treffen im herbst  zu wiederholen !!!!
dan könnten wir auch etwas mehr glück haben mit dem wetter  

also wenn interesse besteht  könnt ihr ja mal einen termin vorschlagen  und dan nehmen wir die sache erneut in angriff


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

oder im Winter?????|supergri aber dann ohne Zelten......

Ich will so schnell wie möglich wieder los......mal schauen wann das Boot beim Leo mal wieder frei ist#c #6


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

ja ja die sucht  nach dem puren kapf 

mal sehen was mein sohenmann sagt  vieleicht wenns wetter mitspielt  sind wir nächstes wochenende wieder raus  aber dan in wessem 


gruß krauthi


ach ja mein vorschlag   währe der 10-11 september


----------



## the doctor (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Ist bei mir schlecht, da ich da auf der Sorpe beim AB Treffen bin....

alternativ wäre noch das letzte Sept. WE


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

@ all

tolle Berichte und klasse Bilder #6 #6


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei mir schlecht, da ich da auf der Sorpe beim AB Treffen bin....
> 
> alternativ wäre noch das letzte Sept. WE


 

24-25 september ???


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Hoi @all
also wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt dann bin ich auch wieder dabei. Werde dann aber ein Boot beim Seebären leihen


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Ich bin auch wieder dabei |bla:






Hier nochmals die bilder http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/angeln.html


----------



## vertikal (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Gerd und ich sind auch wieder mit von der Partie; lediglich in der vorletzten Septemberwoche geht's bei uns nicht; dann müssen wir in den Bodden bei Rügen dicke Hechte drillen!!!

Nochmal besten Dank für die gute Idee, dieses Treffen durchzuführen; hat echt Spaß gemacht!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

hier mal ein auswahl an terminen
13-14 august
27-28 august
24-25 september
8-9 oktober
oder habt ihr noch einen terminlichen vorschlag ???

oder wir machen halt nur eine tagestour  daraus !!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Wenn ich nicht wieder nach Thailand oder Schweden muß, bin ich auch irgendwann dabei...

Aber durch die tollen Berichte, werden die langen Abende in den Hotels wenigstens nicht langweilig...


@the_doctor
Petrihelix hat diese Woche Urlaub, und hat auch die ganze Woche Leo's boot...


----------



## Rotauge (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

So, heute hat mir Morad noch ein paar Bilder geschickt:


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

@rotauge
auf dem ersten Bild drückst du zu feste mit deinem Landinghandschuh... Die Augen treten ja schon hervor.

Oder hast du dich von The_duke inspirieren lassen (siehe aktuelle Boardferkelabstimmung... :q :q :q)



-> Schöne Bilder....


----------



## the doctor (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Die ganze Woche hat er das Boot?#6 wow!!!!!!!!

Hoffentlich gibts ein Bericht von ihm#6 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir dann auch ein Boot zulegen wenns klappt....
Diese sogenannten Bass-Boote sind ja der Hammer:l |supergri Aber wahrscheinlich für mich zu teuer.....:c


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

wenn du interresse hast, ich verkaufe meins -> ich habe mir einen Caravan an der Nordsee zugelegt -> jetzt brauche ich was Rauhwassergeeignetes...

(hab ich auch für kleines Geld gekauft...)


----------



## the doctor (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du interresse hast, ich verkaufe meins -> ich habe mir einen Caravan an der Nordsee zugelegt -> jetzt brauche ich was Rauhwassergeeignetes...
> 
> (hab ich auch für kleines Geld gekauft...)


 
Aber ich glaube so viel Geld habe ich im Moment noch nicht einmal, da ich ja noch bis Juli in der Ausbildung bin und mir dann erst einmal ein Auto zulegen muss...#c


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

dann kaufe dir direkt eins mit AHK

und mach schon mal den Bootsführerschein!


----------



## Lucio (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> .... rest könnt ihr euch ja denke die zwei haben sich gegenseitig gefangen und das wahr ein toller drill mein bruder wollte seinen fang natürlich auch fotografieren aber lucio weigerte sich quer auf den armen meines bruders stillzuhalten



Alder, wenn ich euch nicht released hätte, wäre die Wildcat bei mir im Kescher gelandet! Ggf. aber auch in der Garage|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Lucio


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

was soll denn dein boot kosten ????


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe die bilder mal erweitert inkl.bericht ,#6
> 
> :m #h #6 |bla: :q
> 
> ...



Klasse Bericht mit super Fotos !!!!
Der Drill von Martin war ja bestimmt der oberhammer...  |kopfkrat   |supergri


----------



## svitti (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Ich bin auch wieder dabei nicht vergessen mädels und ich fahre in urlaub von 18 august bis 9 september also früher oder später oder ohne mich das wehre aber schade


----------



## svitti (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bericht mit super Fotos !!!!
> Der Drill von Martin war ja bestimmt der oberhammer...  |kopfkrat   |supergri



Der Drill war echt hammer 20 minuten pures drill |supergri


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

13-14august währe auch eine gute zeit 

wer kann und mit dabei sein möchte kann sich ja gerne melden 


13-14 august: krauthi , krauthis7


27-28 august : Krauthi.krauthis7


10-11 september : Krauthi. krauthis7


24-25 september : krauthi, krauthis7


8-9 oktober : Krauthi. krauthis7


----------



## svitti (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> 13-14august währe auch eine gute zeit
> 
> wer kann und mit dabei sein möchte kann sich ja gerne melden
> 
> ...




13-14 August Kann ich mit#6
24-25 September Kann ich auch mit#6
8-9 Oktober Kann ich auch mit #6
27-28 August :c
10-11 August :c

Also Mädels es liegt an euch aber ohne Martin den Profi leuft es aber nicht |wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

27-28 kann ich nicht


----------



## svitti (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

rolf ich auch nicht also 27-28 ist tabu ok 
jetzt kann ich noch am 10-11 september kann ich auch nicht also 
bitte melden danke#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

hatt vieleicht noch jemand bilder vom bootstreffen oder vom Hornhecht angeln will eine angelhomepage erstellen BITTE ZUschicken unter www.krauthis7@aol.com


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Ich war heute mal für 2 stunden an der maas , wir haben zwar nichts gefangen |evil: war aber trotzdem nochmal schön vom ufer aus zu fischen ,|kopfkrat 

darf ich vorstellen meinSohn - mini Krauthi - leider auch ohne erfolg ( NOCH )


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

ja ja die gute olle maas |kopfkrat 
haste es dort noch mal versucht|supergri 




also jungs welchen termin  möchtet ihr den nun festhalten ?????


gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Krauthi stell eine Umfrage unter Termine mit den entsprechenden Terminen. Und wer kommen will, stimmt dann mit ab.

Soll das jetzt über 1 oder 2 Tagen gehen?


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

mein persöhnlicher favorit ist der  8-9 oktober ( HABE ICH URLAUB) 
bei allen anderen termine würde ich erst ab samstag mittags dazu kommen können da ich samstags ja leider arbeiten muss


herbstzeit = raubfischzeit


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

in roermond kann man auch irgendwo hausboot mieten -> sind dann für 6-8 personen...

da könnte man eine Woche/ ein Wochenende hardcoreangeln machen und direkt mit den booten anlegen.

wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

währe auch mal was nettes  so ein hausboot zu mieten


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> 13-14august währe auch eine gute zeit
> 
> wer kann und mit dabei sein möchte kann sich ja gerne melden
> 
> ...


 

also 27-28 august und 10-11 september kannste knicken sonst egal


----------



## Watis (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

super toller bericht sowie die bilder #6 

schade das der wind zu arg war, aber dafür hattet ihr ja ne super angeltruppe und bestimmt vieeeeel spass


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

es folgt der zweite teil im oktober

siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=54240


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

So muss das sein.
Superberichte und Bilder. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

hab mal alle bilder auf meiner Homepage geschmissen


----------



## krauthi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

ja ja   von wegen Mein Hecht    sich auch noch mit fremden federn schmücken

das ist und bleibt mein hecht    du durftest ihn zwar rausholen aber es wahr meine angel an meinem platz und mein köfi  und nur weil ich ein paar meter  mal weg gegangen bin 
durftest du ihn  im drill bezwingen  aber fakt ist   MEIN HECHT 

basta 


gruß brüderle


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Super Seite.....und ein schöner Hecht den du da gefangen hast:q


----------



## mo jones (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

LoL 
und the doc streut noch mehr salz in die wunde :q
dann is im prinzip ja auch der zweite zander von rotauge mindestens zu hälfte von lucio|muahah:

gruß mo

ach ja tolle seite rolf #6


----------



## krauthi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

die rache   is mein


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

|krach: Mein Hecht


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

Wie wäre es mit: *Euer Hecht* :m


----------



## Rotauge (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> LoL
> und the doc streut noch mehr salz in die wunde :q
> dann is im prinzip ja auch der zweite zander von rotauge mindestens zu hälfte von lucio|muahah:
> 
> ...


Hallo lustiges Schneiderlein, wir sind ja ein Team, damit du nicht ganz alleine da stehst :q


----------



## mo jones (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

hi edelmann ! #h
schweiß, ich find dat nur mega lustig wie die zwei brüder sich an dem hecht aufziehn...
gott sei dank stand lucio schon bereit die rute zu übernehmen *lechz*, sonst hätten wir ja auch noch nach der echolotstange fischen müssen 
so gesehn hab ich ja auch noch nen anteil an dem zander, weil es gab ja auch noch das wobbler mißverständniss :q:q:q
also hatte jeder mit dem fischi zu tun |stolz:


gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthis7 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

hy das ist normal zwischen uns bruderliebe halt |smlove2:


----------



## mo jones (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

jo tachschen #h
und ich seh  jedes mal was für ein spass es euch auch macht |supergri
weiter so #6


----------



## Lachsy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy das ist normal zwischen uns bruderliebe halt |smlove2:



deshalb will ja frank den rolf immer als echolotstange und treibanker benutzen. ob mal einer der beiden die maas schwimmend überbrücken muss????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rotauge (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> so gesehn hab ich ja auch noch nen anteil an dem zander, weil es gab ja auch noch das wobbler mißverständniss :q:q:q



 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  ;+


----------



## krauthis7 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht/Fotos vom Bootstreffen*

hy irgendwann werfe ich ihn über bord ,weil so ein treibsack kann auch von vorteil sein  |splat2:


----------

